# Any other carbon Raleighs out there?



## tonyzackery (Jan 11, 2007)

Don't laugh, it's a pretty sweet ride. Any others out there????
View attachment 275062
View attachment 275063
View attachment 275064
View attachment 275065


Built up from frame/fork.
15lbs 3ozs as she sits.


----------

